# Schaltschrank im anderen Raum



## kappich (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da einen Schaltschrank der genau eine Etage tiefer sitzt als die Anlage selbst. Die Bedienfelder (mit Not-Halt) sind aber direkt an der Anlage.

Was ist aber mit dem Hauptschalter?

Der gehört ja zunächst an den Schaltschrank. 
Muß vielleicht aber noch eine zusätzliche Trennvorrichtung direkt an die Anlage?

mfg Michael


----------



## Tommi (18 Oktober 2011)

kappich schrieb:


> Muß vielleicht aber noch eine zusätzliche Trennvorrichtung direkt an die Anlage?


 
Hallo Michael,

ich habe in der EN60204-1 nichts darüber gefunden.

Wenn Deine Trenneinrichtung (Hauptschalter) gleichzeitig NOT-*AUS *(nicht NOT-HALT), also Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag ist, sollte an der Maschine schon eine Möglichkeit dazu sein. Kannst Du nicht mit einem Schalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung arbeiten, die dann per Taste an der Anlage ausgelöst wird? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## -V- (18 Oktober 2011)

kappich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da einen Schaltschrank der genau eine Etage tiefer sitzt als die Anlage selbst. Die Bedienfelder (mit Not-Halt) sind aber direkt an der Anlage.
> 
> ...



Ich zwar grade nicht auswendig welche Norm in diesem Fall greift, aber bei uns im Betrieb stehen auch sehr viele Schaltschränke nicht direkt neben der Anlage.

Teilweiese stehen die Schränke auf Bühnen über den Anlagen bzw. etwas davon enfernt.

Der Hauptschalter (gelb/rot) befindet sich im Schaltschrank, am Bedienpult der Anlage befindet sich der Notaus-Taster.


----------



## o.s.t. (19 Oktober 2011)

Bei uns stehen Schaltschränke zu 95% nicht neben/hinter den Maschinen, sondern teilweise in bis zu 150m (Kabellänge) entfernten, zentralen und klimatisierten Schalträumen. Die Hauptschalter dort sind schwarz.
Vorort an der Maschine gibt es Notaustaster und entsprechende Betriebsartenschalter. Diese schalten die Maschinenteile je nach Betriebsart sicher ab.
Für wöchentliche/monatliche mechanische Wartungsarbeiten werden die Hauptschalter in den entfernten Schaltschränken abgeschaltet und mit Vorhängeschloss gesichert

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## kappich (20 Oktober 2011)

...vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich sehe jetzt doch etwas klarer.
Die Maschine hat übrigens keinen Not-*AUS *und einen PLr von c bis d.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Tommi (20 Oktober 2011)

kappich schrieb:


> Die Maschine hat übrigens keinen Not-*AUS *und einen PLr von c bis d.


 
Hallo Michael,

was hat der Hauptschalter mit dem PLr zu tun? Oder verstehe ich irgendwas nicht richtig?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kappich (21 Oktober 2011)

Na ja, ist ja möglich das bei einem hohen PLr  zusätzlich  der Hauptschalter zur Sicherheit in der Nähe der Anlage sein muss. Ein Not-Halt-Taster muss ja auch in der Nähe der Anlage sein.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn der Hauptschalter keine Not-Halt-Funktion hat (also in rot-gelb), muss dieser auch nicht in der Nähe der Anlage stehen.

Ein einfacher Hauptschalter (schwarz) hat ist damit keine Sicherheitsfunktion. Und muss damit auch nicht in der Nähe der Anlage stehen...

Gruß Michael


----------

